# WTB SWING BIKE parts ! Please !



## huipbas (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello, I need for my 70-ties Swing Bike an original front fender and chain guard.
Many thanks!!!

Tanno


----------



## huipbas (Aug 21, 2010)

and decals.
Thanks a lot !!


----------

